
Ticketmaster Beats Bots and Scalpers with Verified Fan Program - avonmach
https://insider.ticketmaster.com/verifiedfan-faq/?_ga=2.211053269.1924618498.1537244127-618599229.1537244127
======
masonic
Note carefully what is _not_ said here -- that "verified fans", or _any_ fans,
will get the _best_ seats ( _or_ will get seats of a quality even remotely
corresponding to their purchase time).

Ticketmaster has left their same, bot-vulnerable systems design in place for
13+ years[0], simply because it _doesn 't matter_ to them whether
brokers/scalpers get the best seats -- they are hired only to move the _most_
seats in minimum time _regardless_ of who gets them. One then has to wonder
what their incentive has been to let the bot operators continue to operate the
same way all these years[0].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13643045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13643045)
"The Man Who Broke Ticketmaster" (2017), 300+ comments

